# "Tick tick tick tick" from engine???



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

I had my hood popped with the engine idling tonight and there is a rapid ticking noise coming from the engine, Fuel rails or something? is this a bad thing? nonissue? also there is something at the one end of the fuel rail that looks like a tire valve stem... WTF?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Probably noisy lifters..
Typical of VWs. 
My 2.5l lifters like to tick and clack.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

My old 2.8 30v did tons of ticking. I haven't listened to my 2.5 yet though. If it does tick, I've grown to ignore it cause of the 2.8


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

PhAyzoN said:


> My old 2.8 30v did tons of ticking. I haven't listened to my 2.5 yet though. If it does tick, I've grown to ignore it cause of the 2.8


 well the 2.8 makes the greatest sound on the planet. I would take an NA 2.8 over a 2.5 anyday. It makes a better PURRRR than the 3.2 (mkV at least) and can make just as much power... wait, IDEA:2.8 swap in a MKV rabbit? It must be done. i have a $1000 worth of **** to sell/trade if anyone wants to give me a 2.8 VR6 engine


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

^This, pretty much every VW makes some kind of noise like this at idle. The 2.5 tho alittle more so then others. Its totaly normal and nothing to worry about unless it gets really loud, then you could have an internal problem.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember when I first bought my car and I rolled up into my dads garage to show him the new purchase...

He stood there totally perplexed and said "diesel huh?" to my surprise, when I got out while it was running, I could almost understand why someone would think that. This little 2.5 is rather noisy... Not that I mind a little mechanical noises, it was a bit unsettling at first.

its noisy valve train is kind of a reason I like it though now. Shoot, now any noise I hear is drowned out by either the intake, exhaust, or the motor mounts. Its just loud now regardless


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

there is an additive that I used to use on my 'ol MKIII Jetta 2.0L that worked really well. I used to pour it, when I used to perform an oil change, before the oil. I will get the name of it. You can buy from Kragen, Auto zone, or pep boys.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> there is an additive that I used to use on my 'ol MKIII Jetta 2.0L that worked really well. I used to pour it, when I used to perform an oil change, before the oil. I will get the name of it. You can buy from Kragen, Auto zone, or pep boys.


 sea foam? i know they have both a liquid that you put in with the oil and an air spray for your intake. im thinking about that stuff. Now does anyone know whats up with that part that looks like a tire valve stem? i can take a pic if anyone wants.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

KyleLaughs said:


> also there is something at the one end of the fuel rail that looks like a tire valve stem... WTF?


 that is used to bleed the pressure out of the fuel rail before taking the hoses or injectors out. it is just like a tire valve stem and you bleed it the same way


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

KyleLaughs said:


> well the 2.8 makes the greatest sound on the planet. I would take an NA 2.8 over a 2.5 anyday. It makes a better PURRRR than the 3.2 (mkV at least) and can make just as much power... wait, IDEA:2.8 swap in a MKV rabbit? It must be done. i have a $1000 worth of **** to sell/trade if anyone wants to give me a 2.8 VR6 engine


 2.8 30v, as in the 90 degree V6 that no one made mods for. Not the 12/24v VR6's. However, the 30v does make a hell of a purr too


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I used to pour Marvel's Mystery Oil into my MkI/MkII/MkIII to quiet the lifters. 
It always worked. 
Haven't felt the need to pour mystery oils into my MkV though.. 
I'm just used to the idea that VW engines are "unrefined".


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

probably completely normal as mine seems to have noisy valves and lifters as well.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

KyleLaughs said:


> sea foam? i know they have both a liquid that you put in with the oil and an air spray for your intake. im thinking about that stuff. Now does anyone know whats up with that part that looks like a tire valve stem? i can take a pic if anyone wants.


 no.. 
this stuff: http://www.barsproducts.com/100QR.htm 
Rislone


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

seafoam won't do anything for the ticking sound. there's nothing wrong with the engine, just about all VW's + Audi's make the ticking sound. my MKV GLI did it from day 1 as well as my Rabbit. my '04 Audi 1.8T did it as well. why try to fix something that isn't broken?


----------



## grayfox1 (Jul 11, 2011)

KyleLaughs said:


> I had my hood popped with the engine idling tonight and there is a rapid ticking noise coming from the engine, Fuel rails or something? is this a bad thing? nonissue? also there is something at the one end of the fuel rail that looks like a tire valve stem... WTF?


The schraider valve on the fuel rail is to test the fuel presure.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

The tick is normal. The 2.5L has really loud injectors plus the timing chains will add to that sound as the miles get higher. Don't worry about it, there's no need for sea foam or additives in the oil.


----------

